# Cichlids for 20L Tank?



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey I'm wanting to get into cichlids and I have a 20L tank. I have a 60 gallon Whisper power filter for it. I'll probably use sand as substrate. And probably just fake plants. I'm going to need smaller cichlids as I was hoping to do something like 2 cichlids, a school of 5 or 6 tetra, and 4 or 5 cories. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## fishy714 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a 20L also and im doing shell dwellers. Most wont grow bigger then 3 inches. They are all from lake tanganyika. And creating there tanks is really easy. Just have alot of shells for them and your done. And most tap water are high in ph and kh were you dont need to adjust the water very much if at all. Look up Lamrologus and Neolamprologus these are the more popular family of shell dwellers.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like you're going the SA route if you want tetras and cories... A pair of rams or pistos would be fine.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea I'd like to do the SA or CA route, I'm still not sure on the kind of tetra or cichlids though. I was thinking serpae tetra or maybe red eyes? And bolivian rams, firemouths, or rainbows? What do you guys think?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok so I think I've decided on my stock....

2 firemouths, 1m and 1f preferably
5 or 6 red eye tetra
5 cory catfish

What do you guys think? Tank is a 20 gallon long.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never kept firemouths, but I would be somewhat concerned with their size compared to the tetras... The tetras might been seen as threats/snacks when the fms breed. Hopefully someone can chime in in the CA forum.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't keep firemouths in a tank this size. I'd go with bolivian rams or apistos, but firemouths get to 6 inches easily and that isn't much of a tank for them.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea that's what I was kind of worried about but I've heard apistos require some pretty strict requirements and bolivian rams have started to bore me...they just don't look like they have much personality...am I right or wrong? Hopefully wrong....


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

I would strongly recommend then not going SA/CA. If you want a busy little tank look at the cookie cutter setup for a 20L. 
â€¢ Julidochromis regani - 1 pair
â€¢ Neolamprologus leleupi - 1 pair
â€¢ 'Lamprologus' occelatus - 1 trio

This would be a busy / stable tank that would not ever need to be upgraded. The only thing you would want to consider is a sand substrate, and possibly some sort of power head.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

bolivians have a TON of personality. More than any african. A CA/SA tank will have less fish but generally more personality. I have FMS and Rams that when I walk into the room, go ape, they know when it is feeding time and make a racket. I can feed my FM by hand.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've already got 3 cory cats and I'm just not attracted to the shell dweller idea, but it is a good suggestion. It really sucks that firemouths would become too big because they look like the right fish for me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Convicts they could work in a 20L, and a breeding Pair can be a lot of fun.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea convicts were my original choice but I have 3 cory cats that I can't just get rid of and I don't know how the convicts would work with them, even though there are only 3 of them and they keep to themselves. Think it could work?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a breeding paif of neolamprologus pulcher daffodil's in a 20 long, way too small for 
firemouths...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I find apistos very entertaining and attractive and they would fit easily in your tank with a school of tetras. I wouldn't recommend red eyes, though. I had some and got rid of them. They are very stocky and sort of pushy. I thought of them as sort of the linebackers of the team. I much prefer the black phantoms (the females have red on them) or rummynose tetras.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I dont think you should put one convict let alone a pair in a 20litre unless its a grow out tank


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

My first cichlids consisted of a pair of brichardi in a 20 long and they bred alot


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

20 Gallons not 20 Liters.


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright so final stock ideas....

2 Bolivian Rams, 1m and 1f
6 Serpae Tetra
5 Emerald Cory Cats

What do you guys think?


----------



## jbacker7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Also I was just thinking....

How about just a pair of convicts. They can have the whole 20 to themselves. And then.... I will set up a 10 gallon community with a school of red eye tetra and cory cats. I will put the convict fry in the 10 gallon and will the red eyes eat the fry?? I'm starting to like this idea.


----------

